# heater



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

with the cost of propane this year has anyone considered an electric heater? I have small 12volt 30ah batteries that are easy to store in the sled. looking for the right heater now.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

It is my understanding that heaters are too power hungry for practical use with current battery technology. But, if you find one…let me know!

7 Best Cordless Battery-Operated Heaters: Do They Even Exist?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

The green bottles of propane are expensive but are also missing from a lot of shelves lately. I stocked up at beginning of the year and should be good to go all winter with cooking (not heat) plus a couple bottles for others if needed...

Don.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Get the adapter and refill them so.much easier and you can save some$$

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimRak (Dec 1, 2020)

kit carson said:


> Get the adapter and refill them so.much easier and you can save some$$
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


YES, for sure. Finally got one last year and love it.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

What Kit said!


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes I agree. Get a 20# tank and warm it up in the house. Put your empty 1#'s in the freezer. When you are ready to fill them, put the adapter on and turn the 20# tank upside down and screw on a 1# and open the valve on the 20# tank. Wait until you don't hear it any more and close the valve and take off the 1# (Do this outside as you will get a little oder when you remove the small canister). Saves $ for sure.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had my best luck refilling mine by just screwing them on and walking away for a half hr or so . I do this outside obviously but doing it this way I seem to get them completely full .


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks for the info. all these years I've never refilled mine. I might just get the adapter for my buddy heater and bring the big tank.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

this season i think im going to use a 5 gallon propane tank. Thats plenty for an all day trip. Plus wont have to lug the 20# around all day. Gotta be cheaper than buying all the 1# bottles too.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> this season i think im going to use a 5 gallon propane tank. Thats plenty for an all day trip. Plus wont have to lug the 20# around all day. Gotta be cheaper than buying all the 1# bottles too.


Where can you find a 5 lb propane bottle I've been looking for an aluminum 5 lb propane bottle or even a 10 pounder and I can't find them anywhere


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I think I saw them for sale in a sportsman guide ad, if I remember right around $50

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> Where can you find a 5 lb propane bottle I've been looking for an aluminum 5 lb propane bottle or even a 10 pounder and I can't find them anywhere


Menards. The 5-7 gallon versions must be in high demand, because last time I looked they were like $75 for one. Toting around a 20# tank is not an option for me, as we have enough crap the way it is. 

We started refilling the 1# bottles. Current pricing at Family Farm and Home is around $7.00 for a 1#. I can exchange my grill tank for around $20. That gets me probably 17-18 refills (basically $1.50 per) as opposed to buying 18 new one pounders at a cost of $126.00. 

There is a limit as to how many times you can refill them though. The valve that needs to be pushed to purge them prior to refilling is not built well, and we have noticed that some will leak. A little dawn dish soap over the valve after refill will tell you quickly. There is some guidance that also says you should not have refills inside the vehicle with you while traveling. Welp...I don't have a choice, but they are always in the backpack anyway.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I bought the 1# flame king refillable cylinders. They’re so easy to fill compared to the disposal ones.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Mattiba said:


> I bought the 1# flame king refillable cylinders. They’re so easy to fill compared to the disposal ones.


I've never seen those. Sounds like something I should look into.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

wivywoo said:


> I've never seen those. Sounds like something I should look into.


Wow those are a little costly to get started on. Looks like over $40 each.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

They sure are nice. Check around for better deals but it is the wrong time of year to try to buy them now.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have 6 of the Flame King refillables. There seems to be a shortage, but you used to be able to get them at Menards for $12-14. There are a couple places online that have them for $19, so maybe that's the new price. Spendy, for sure, but even at $19, they'll pay for themselves over a few seasons. I like them for the convenience more than anything.


----------



## stampman 60 (7 mo ago)

I have a friend who refuses to refill 1 lbers. So as of today I have 49 1 lbers. refilled a month ago at .94 per. bought a 5# postal scale at wally world. I never been able to fill to 1 lb. without having to take off and bleed so air out. I can get to an ounce or two + -. never want to go over 2 oz. If going out on quad #20 and 12 ft. hose can last a week.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

When you open the vent on the flame king cylinders LP will blow out when full. Really easy to do. According to flame king you cannot overfill these cylinders when done properly.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Just a heads up for owners of older Flame King, U-Haul, and Little Kamper refillable cylinders sold from 2013 to 2016 (Approx). There is a recall notice on these.
1 LB Recall Notice - Flame King


----------



## CRB (Jan 9, 2022)

Just wanted to share a story, my daughter and I were using a 20# tank while icefishing , tank outside of course and the heater started making a horrible noise and all the sudden engolfed in flames , she was freaking, I just threw up the door and shut the tank off and was like wtf, turns out they make a filter that screws onto the heater that help with the oil in the bigger tank” from what I’m told anyway “ I’ve used the filter ever since and no issues. Anyone else ever had this happen.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I use a filter with the refillable 1# cylinders for that reason. They don’t let the bottle fit in the space on the heater so they slant out just a touch.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

I was using a heater one time with a refillable 1 pounder. And all of a sudden the orange glow turned into a flame and I had to throw it out the tent. I blamed it on the heater thinking it was bad and got a new heater. So you guys are saying that you need to put some kind of filter on there. First I've heard of that. I'll have to look into it. Anybody has a link for it drop it on here please. Thanks


----------



## CRB (Jan 9, 2022)

wivywoo said:


> I was using a heater one time with a refillable 1 pounder. And all of a sudden the orange glow turned into a flame and I had to throw it out the tent. I blamed it on the heater thinking it was bad and got a new heater. So you guys are saying that you need to put some kind of filter on there. First I've heard of that. I'll have to look into it. Anybody has a link for it drop it on here please. Thanks


I know Menards sells them


----------



## stampman 60 (7 mo ago)

CRB said:


> Just wanted to share a story, my daughter and I were using a 20# tank while icefishing , tank outside of course and the heater started making a horrible noise and all the sudden engolfed in flames , she was freaking, I just threw up the door and shut the tank off and was like wtf, turns out they make a filter that screws onto the heater that help with the oil in the bigger tank” from what I’m told anyway “ I’ve used the filter ever since and no issues. Anyone else ever had this happen.


Had that happen to me. i found out that there is a cloth like gasket behind the ceramic plate. called Mr. neater and got a few extra replacement. I was told by Mr. Heater that excessive vibration cause damage them. If it hiss or starts popping try to shut the gas off if possible.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Get to Costco the have these on sale, comes with hose and filter


----------



## stampman 60 (7 mo ago)

good price . the big buddy has a quick connect feature so you don't have to screw the canisters in which I use when traveling on my quad so . #20 on rear basket 12 ft nose , just snap in to heater and it's ready to go


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

I just purge the tank for refill from the needle in the top of the tank...never touch the vent needle ..just need a long screw driver and some good gloves. Also if you are gonna do the refill job yourself, spend the money to buy the refill hose with the 1/4 turn ball valve on it...saves leakage and frostbite.


----------

